# Silat in Miami



## blacklicht (Jun 22, 2003)

Are there any Silat schools in Miami?


----------



## pesilat (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blacklicht _
> *Are there any Silat schools in Miami? *




Check this page: http://kuntaosilatdethouars.com/TEACHERS/body_teacher.html

Look for Elio and Steve Terrago (they're brothers). They each have a school in Miami. They're both good guys and good martial artists. They lean more toward the Kuntao side of the Kuntao Silat, but I'd recommend either of them.

Mike


----------



## blacklicht (Jun 22, 2003)

i probably should have said besides them.
I already know of them trying to come up with another source
but thanks anyways was a quick answer nonetheless.
any other good s.e.a.-martial arts in miami?


----------



## pesilat (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blacklicht _
> *i probably should have said besides them.
> I already know of them trying to come up with another source
> but thanks anyways was a quick answer nonetheless.
> any other good s.e.a.-martial arts in miami? *



Don't know the Miami scene very well. I only know those 2 guys there.

Mike


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Aug 19, 2003)

I'd reccomend you finding Sifu Dwight Woods , he is a certified instructor in Kali & JKD under Dan Inosanto , Silat under Willem Dethouars , Muay Thai uner Surichai Sirusute , & Wing Chun under Francis Fong . 

David Somers


----------



## V.Oller (Feb 6, 2004)

Another vote for Sifu Dwight Woods of Unified Martial Art Academy
127 ave and Kendall. Phone: 305-595-2892


----------



## alexanddernigth (May 20, 2011)

How much is the fee?? for the class with Sifu Dwight Woods.


----------

